# Be sure to watch the Solar Eclipse Tomorrow!



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Yea unless your over seas *cough* *cichlidman* then we're stuck watching it over the net, but at least we can watch it live! Be sure to check this out and check back to watch it live tomorrow:

Solar Eclipse Information


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

kewl, thanks for the reminder! although, we wont be able to see it according to that article - its only viewable in AFrica, and Asia


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

yea bites, but i am looking forward to seeing it LIVE online


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Awesome! Thanks MP I had no idea this was going to happen tommorrow, you can count on me watching it


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

OK I was a little late, but I made it and oh my that was sweet!!! I wish that I could have been there in person...lucky people


----------

